# Community Ambulance Portland, OR



## griffithsgriffin (Mar 12, 2012)

So just got an offer for a full time gig at Community Ambulance in Portland, Oregon. I am aware that it's not the epitome of a well oiled employment. And I am familiar with the nicknames (Comedy Ambulance) and such. And the pay is lower than what I make now hourly at an elementary school I work part time. But it's a starting place and a stepping stone. Any advice or suggestions? Thanks.

Zack


----------



## fast65 (Mar 12, 2012)

Don't go into with such negative thoughts...

On a side note, I've never heard of them.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hey,
I think there just wheel chair van transport? I had a friend in medic school that worked for them and had a lot of bad things to say, mainly about that big lady who is the boss. haha I guess that does not help much.


----------



## Chupathangy (Apr 28, 2013)

Hey griffith, Im looking to move to portland. Just wondering how you liked working at Community and if you can give me a little information about some of the agencies out there. Thanks.


----------

